# Rest periods during a 10 hour shift?



## dacoon (3 Feb 2010)

Hi all,

Hope this is the right place to post this query. OH is a catering assistant and works 10 hours 3 nights pw. 

I have looked throught the Working Time Act and can't seem to find what rest periods she is legally entitled to take during the shift.

At the moment she only takes 45 minutes but I have told her that is way short of what she should be taking.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Dac


----------



## Yeager (3 Feb 2010)

Section 12 of the Organisation of Working Time Act 1997

http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/1997/en/act/pub/0020/sec0012.html#zza20y1997s12


----------



## hopalong (4 Sep 2010)

a friend has just started work in a large irish camping gear type superstore in blanchardstown.working 5 hours with no break.i think they should have a break,but they are afraid of being let go if they complain.can they mail or call an employment regulator to have this remedied.


----------



## Gervan (5 Sep 2010)

According to the Organisation of Working Time Act 1997 : An employee must not be required to work more than four and a half hours without a 15 minute break, or more than 6 hours without a 30 minute rest break, which may include the first rest break. 

However, rest breaks need not be paid, and are not considerd "working time", so if your friend insists on the break, the pay may well drop.


----------



## OwnHome (5 Sep 2010)

I'm working 10 hours a day, our breaks are 15 min / 30 min/ 15 min / 10min. Not paid for lunch break 30min and that lst 10 min is because I'm working + 7,5 hrs. We are not allowed to work longer than 3 hours without a break.


----------



## OwnHome (5 Sep 2010)

OwnHome said:


> I'm working 10 hours a day, our breaks are 15 min / 30 min/ 15 min / 10min. Not paid for lunch break 30min and that lst 10 min is because I'm working + 7,5 hrs. We are not allowed to work longer than 3 hours without a break.


 
...and that LAST 10 min is because I'm working + 7,5 hrs..


----------

